# Getting a white tail white?



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

Okay, my Haflinger mare has a beautiful snow white tail, but she doesn't lift her tail high enough, and it has nasty yellow urine and poop stains at the bottom that will NOT come out. I scrubbed for an hour the other day and it still wouldn't come out. Currently I'm building her a fly swatter attachment(basically a bunch of ribbon and bailer twine all twisted together to go on a wrapped tail) so I can wrap it once it is white(to hopefully keep it white) How do I get this thing white? I have tried softscrub cleaner, dish soap, white n' bright, and regular horse shampoo. Last year before show I cut out all the yellow(it was horribly stained from 2 years of neglect, after scrubbing it was still bright yellow) Then things happened and we had to put her in the cattle pasture(the cattle are really hard on the pasture and it was all mud and manure in places) It stained her tail again, but not as badly. It is still yellow after being washed but is more like blonde hair then sunshine yellow. 

Any ideas on how to get it white?


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Go to laundry section of store and look up on top shelf, which is where it usually is, Mrs. White's Bluing. Read directions on it, you have to dilute it, and make sure you hold tail away from body to dip, as if you have it too strong, it will stain horse too, although it comes out. But dipping in it will whiten it.

Can also use White Mink, which is in hair dye sections, and is a rinse that whitens too. May be called White Minx, been a while since looked, but bottles again, usually on top shelf or thereabout, bottles are grayish/gold, and used to have pink applicator tops. Wash tail, rinse good and then apply this. Rinse out after working it in good, and dry and wrap.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

GOOP from Walmart does the trick for my mare!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I've been told the best thing for a haffie tail is Woolite - the laundry detergent. Follow up with Mrs. Whites Bluing which won't clean it but will ad a slight blue tint which will make it look gleaming white after its clean.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I was told once by an older gentleman who had grey percherons who swore by saw dust baking soda and vinegar then rinse and shampoo with conditioning shampoo. Can't say I've ever tried it but who knows?


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

I have the same issue with my Belgian thanks to "nice" human behavior of breaking the tail in infancy to prevent swishing while driving.
I use quic silver it goes on purple you wait 2 minutes & rinse..it works fabulous I always follow with a good conditioner cuz soap causes too much drying action on the hair. It is a little pricey but well worth it


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

eclipseranch said:


> I have the same issue with my Belgian thanks to "nice" human behavior of breaking the tail in infancy to prevent swishing while driving.
> I use quic silver it goes on purple you wait 2 minutes & rinse..it works fabulous I always follow with a good conditioner cuz soap causes too much drying action on the hair. It is a little pricey but well worth it


 
Did your Belgian have his tail broken or docked? 
I have never heard of anyone breaking the tail of a draft, curious.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

My instructor also said that lemon juice (diluted a bit with water.. I think 1:4 or 1:3) works as long as they're out in the sun with it in.. then you have to be careful not to get it on their legs.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Mix together, dish soap,baking powder,and peroxide. Their is no Science to the measurements just eyeball it. Wash the tail first with regular shampoo. once you have it clean lather the tail up with the previous concoction. If the tails long enough you can even let the tail set in a bucket of the stuff. Leave it on for a few minutes, and rinse it out, and repeat if need be. Its a process but it doesn't damage the tail like some harshh detergants, and it lifts all the yellow stains leaving a brilliant white tail!


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Glad I found this thread - my mare's tail isn't white, but it's very pale grey, and she also has staining issues!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I used Mane N Tail's spray away shampoo followed by quicsilver. Then the next day I used baby powder . His tail was like snow and was super soft.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Start with this










Get tub of GOOP, rub in liberally from root to tail, go and do something for 10 mins or so.

Rinse well

Take small pail with a solution of oxyclean diluted in warm water, dunk tail in, shove as much of tail in as you can, and splash up onto top of tail., go and find another thing to do for another 10 mins or so.

Rinse well.

Take generous handful of Oster Whitening shampoo, rub well in from tip to tail, guess what, yup, leave to soak, for 10 mins or so

Rinse well

Rinse again

Rinse REALLY REALLY well.

Spin dry :lol:

Rub in generous handful of favorite leave in conditioner and finger comb from root to tip. Then carefully and gently brush and comb through.

After all that you will end up with something that looks like this










Still a touch yellow, but not bad at all, maybe the blueing would of just done the job:wink:


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

lux flakes are great for white tails and to remove those poo and urine stains.

i used to have a grey mare and her tail was literally black when not in show condition. best thing is to wash their tails reguarly and keep them in a tail bag. if you go to your local saddlery, they should have a purple stain remover. these are great! you just leave them in for 10 minutes and wash out and it will give it a slight blue tint as if the tail was gleaming. also, purple shampoo works wonders!!

goodluck!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't know it this would work on tails but it works great on our mares socks. It's in the cattle section and it's called Show Paste Shampoo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> Mix together, dish soap,baking powder,and peroxide. Their is no Science to the measurements just eyeball it. Wash the tail first with regular shampoo. once you have it clean lather the tail up with the previous concoction. If the tails long enough you can even let the tail set in a bucket of the stuff. Leave it on for a few minutes, and rinse it out, and repeat if need be. Its a process but it doesn't damage the tail like some harshh detergants, and it lifts all the yellow stains leaving a brilliant white tail!



That is what we use when a dog(or cat or human or horse or any other animal) gets skunked, Works well for that. I'll have to try it for her tail.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

To remove urine and blood my husband uses peroxide. Wait for it to stop bubbling then rinse it and do it again. The peroxide eats the proteins which is what leaves the stain. We have a white dog and we use it to remove tough stubborn stains and wash with Dawn dishwashing detergent and she comes out snowy, and she is a naughty dog gets up to all kinds of things that leaves her filthy ;-)


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

I have a grey TB with a tick, white tail. I first wash it with Ivory soap, rinse, then soak it in white vinegar, rinse, soak it again, rinse, then condition his tail. It works wonders.









Excuse the hip number, this was taken at a Thoroughbred show that they have started in the area to promote second careers for TBs and they thought the hip numbers were a cute idea since that is what they use at the sales. It was a really dumb idea in my opinion because the judge couldn't see the numbers and my friend's poor horse thought he was going back to the sale ring after the lady checked his tattoo and stuck a number on him. But I digress.


----------



## Christawho (Jul 11, 2012)

Good info. My horse also has staining issues.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't let the blueing dye get on your horse!!


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

countercanter said:


> Excuse the hip number, this was taken at a Thoroughbred show that they have started in the area to promote second careers for TBs and they thought the hip numbers were a cute idea since that is what they use at the sales. It was a really dumb idea in my opinion because the judge couldn't see the numbers and my friend's poor horse thought he was going back to the sale ring after the lady checked his tattoo and stuck a number on him. But I digress.


What a nice idea for a show. I wish I lived in KY now, as I'm an OTTB owner. That poor horse though, thinking he was going to be sold.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

Okay, She got a bath today. Tried the Peroxide, Dish Soap, Baking soda mix, made it immediately before trying to put it on and let it sit for 10-15 minutes and it didn't work, her tail was still yellow, like really yellow. What it did manage is to scare the crap out of me when I accedently dripped some onto her back and saw white spots and streaks even after I rinsed it. I thought it bleached her! Then I bathed her and it came out. 

Then I tried Tide Laundry Detergent and it lightened the yellow but it didn't completely come out. Next time I wash her mane and tail I'm going to try a bluing shampoo(I knew I had some, found it after she was entirely dry and had I had her mane and tail braided, hose disconnected and rolled, yeah.) and if that doesn't work vinegar, and if that doesn't work last resort Oxyclean (I try to do the least damaging thing first) Then if I still can't get it white before the show I'm getting human hair bleach.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a haflinger and he has a very straw like mane and tail so I take a bucket, fill it with some conditioner or shampoo. I put his tail in it and really work with the tail while its in the bucket, then I shampoo it. If I see a section that is still not coming clean I take that section and work with it in the bucket again. The warmer water just seems to help break down the dirt faster ;-) and get more of it. I like rinsing with vinegar always it helps to pull the shampoo out of the hair.


----------



## JumperGurl (Mar 4, 2010)

If your horse has a really badly stained tail, then you'll have to repeat any of these treatments several times before the stains will come all the way out.

Just wondering, but I've heard that the peroxide is actually bleaching out the tail?? Is this true? Does anyone know?


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Reno Bay said:


> What a nice idea for a show. I wish I lived in KY now, as I'm an OTTB owner. That poor horse though, thinking he was going to be sold.


The Jockey Club is encouraging more and more shows to pick up the Thoroughbred Incentive Program classes they have started which is good for the breed. At this show we qualified to go to some TB Finals show or something in Virginia. I am so pleased they are finally starting to bring TBs back into the show ring.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

You have to repeat whatever you are doing. It won't work if you just to it one time. Stick with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

JumperGurl said:


> If your horse has a really badly stained tail, then you'll have to repeat any of these treatments several times before the stains will come all the way out.
> 
> Just wondering, but I've heard that the peroxide is actually bleaching out the tail?? Is this true? Does anyone know?


My husband told me that the peroxide eats the protein which is what leaves the stain. They use it to get blood stains out of their work clothes. If you put it on cloth and there is no protein it does discolor the cloth.


----------



## JumperGurl (Mar 4, 2010)

^^^Thanks!!


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

SpiritLifter said:


> Don't let the blueing dye get on your horse!!


 
HAHAHAHAHAH!! And don't get distracted and leave the tail soaking in the bucket of blueing for too long - it will come out very clean, with a light hint of blue! Did that to my pony once and it was SO funny! :rofl:

Blueing is the best but the other post about the GOOP looks pretty good, too. I shall try it and see!


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

I've heard putting a blue plastic bag in the water you use to wash a horse's tail will give it that bluey white shine when the tail is washed for basically free haha!
Never tried it, but who knows?


----------



## MurrayLover12 (May 8, 2012)

Wash with a whitning shampoo, then washh out the shampoo, then put vinegar on the tail and let sit for 10 minutes!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

WOW! Equine Mane, Tail and Body Whitener 32 oz. - GregRobert Pet Supplies

Hope the link works....if not, this stuff is called WOW...it's amazing. I have a pali and so does my mom. Worked great in both their tails. It works by breaking down the protein molecules in urine, mud and manure. Use it everyday and you will see results in just a few days. from my experience anyways. Also, wash and soak in blue/purple shampoo. Leave it in for a few!!! And wash it twice if you need. Spray this stuff in after all is rinsed out, braid it and bag it. Wait a few days and wash it again. I believe you can drench your braid in this stuff every day. I have had great luck with it. I don't think you want to wash it every day. From what I understand, it strips the hair of all it's natural oils and things to protect it....something along those lines lol good luck!!! post before and after pics!!


----------



## GoWithTheFlow (Mar 9, 2011)

I've heard awesome results from Espana SILK Whitening shampoo . I'm going to try it out on my 90% white pinto gelding . I'll post before and after pictures on my thread "Going to do some Grooming Product testing " .


----------

